# [Question] Flashing Themes



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

If I were to flash a theme in CWR is there a way to revert back to stock theme? I'm running Liberty 3.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> If I were to flash a theme in CWR is there a way to revert back to stock theme? I'm running Liberty 3.


 just flash the rom again to get the stock theme. don't wipe data but you should wipe cache and dalvik.


----------

